# SR-71 Build Complete



## jkoll42 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi all

Just got finished with my SR-71 bit build. Made the cabinets from scratch w/ leftover mdf from my TC-2000 project. 3/4" mdf with double front baffle, braced with dowels. Cabinets are the same volume as madisound cabinets. 

I used a really nice etimoe veneer and spent the time to piano finish the baffles (not sure why i did this since they are covered with the grill but the edges look really good) 

They sound very good - very happy with the sound. I will try to post some better pics in the near future. Just snapped a few with low light and no tripod but I think you can get the idea for now.


----------



## mgboy (Jan 17, 2007)

Sexy last pic. I like it - and nice job on those speakers - Too bad the grills block a good view. =P How do you like the sound?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Nice cabinets! Did you make the stands too?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## eyekode (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow, nice looking build! You will have to post some comments on the veneering process. Also did you build those grills?


----------



## jkrider (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi,

I really like the look of your cabinets. I just got done with a pair of these myself. I really like the openess of the soundstage. I'm only using them for music myself. Hope you like them as much as I do!

James


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

"etimoe" you say? Well it's *******' gorgeous! Seriously, what a beautiful finish, great job. I am in love with that wood.

...oh yeah, and I'm sure the speakers sound nice too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

What tools do you use to get the cut edges so perfect? They look like they could have been built from a mega dollar kit!

Look fantastic


----------



## HercDriver (May 26, 2008)

Wow-wow-we-wow, VERY NICE. 

I've never done any veneering but I've done a lot of wood work over the years and I know it is difficult to get a finished product that looks that nice. Excellent job.


----------



## jkoll42 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi all

Thanks for all the great comments! I want to respond to everyone but work has been nuts! This was a great project and am very happy with wound and results. I should have some this weekend to get a proper reply together


----------



## jkoll42 (Aug 7, 2007)

Finally got a few minutes to reply

The grills were DIY. I had to borrow a table saw from a friend for the box and was not able to get it again to cut mdf square for the grills so I had to improvise. I ended up using shoe molding from home depot and cutting it to basically make a shoe molding/picture frame/speaker grill. It ended up working out pretty good. 

As far as cabinet construction, I am a big fan of using the construction process outlined in http://www.subwoofer-builder.com/freesoft.htm

This allows to route everything so it is square and true - a fair amount of routing but the results are predictable. 

As far as the veneer- this was the first time I worked with raw veneer/ Previously everything was paperback. I just coldpressed the veneer with Better Bond extra dark and every possible clamp I could find. There was a fair amount of bleed through of glue through the grain. On the test piece I used a mdf platen and ended up with the platen glued to the veneer:duh: So, after reducing the volume of the glue and putting aluminum foil between the platen and veneer things were good. There was still some bleed through that had to be sanded down so the finish was even. 

As far as trimming the veneer..... there was only one method that finally gave good results. I had to score the top of the veneer (visible side) until the xacto just started to break through and then snap off the veneer. This produced a clean top edge that could then be sanded flush. Every other method I tried produced chipping of the veneer. 

The finish was my favorite teak oil and Briwax. No staining or anything, the veneer is so naturally beautiful nothing had to be done to it. 

The stands are DIY also. Just scrap mdf and a piece of poplar from the Depot rounded off at the front. Some good ol satin black and done!

Now I just have to convince the wife that I (we) NEED a new center and rears......:dontknow:


----------



## foraye (Jun 16, 2008)

VEry Nice Job!


----------

